# Strawberry flavoring



## threeballsf30 (Dec 21, 2013)

I made some strawberry wine but taste no strawberry. Does anyone know the best way to back flavor to get the best strawberry flavor. Like strawberry extract or strawberry concentrate or any other ideas


----------



## salcoco (Dec 22, 2013)

Either would probably work, extract will have a goodly percentage of alcohol, but it should be okay. bench trials are a must . the only problem I would have is that some of these additives have a chemical taste and would make the wine chemical tasting also. one thought is buy some frozen strawberries and steep them in about a liter of the wine and see what the flavor profile is over time. one the ingredients and time are selected perform on rest of wine.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Dec 22, 2013)

strawberries are about 70 percent water...i would take a couple pounds add about 1/c cup sugar, cook on med for about 15 minutes, and then mash them, cook another 20 minutes, strain, and add to the wine.


----------



## threeballsf30 (Dec 22, 2013)

Great James thanks I'll try that. Just frustrating it taste nothing like strawberries


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Dec 22, 2013)

If you use frozen strawberries( my favorite method) dont forget to add pectic enzyme. Let the cooked down strawberries cool and set for a few hours with PE. Otherwise you could end up with cloudy wine


----------



## threeballsf30 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sounds good, I'll cook some strawberries then add it and let it set for a few months. Hopefully it will turn my wine into something worth drinking. Right now it taste like nothing


----------



## jamesngalveston (Dec 23, 2013)

how many pounds of strawberries per gallon did you use...
I use 6 lbs per gallon...if i do a 3 gallon batch i will add the crushed berries in a bag, then 1 gallon water, and pectin enzyme...after 2 days i add 2 more gallons of water, sugar,campden,superferment, and let it rest a day, then pitch my yeast. I think letting the berris break down the first two days helps the flavor in the end.


----------



## threeballsf30 (Dec 24, 2013)

I actually got some advise on using Hersey's strawberry syrup. Any thoughts??


----------



## Winenoob66 (Dec 24, 2013)

To me Hershey's strawberry syrup doesn't taste like strawberries at all,


----------



## jamesngalveston (Dec 24, 2013)

That pretty much is flavored corn syrup.
If anything besides real strawberry, (as above) you could get a concentrate and use that.
Many different companies make an extract, and I am not talking like the stuff in a tiny bottle...

http://www.foodssuper.com/strawberry-juice-extract-powder.html


----------

